# Starting over



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I haven't been on here in a long time. School takes up all of my time. I have a 4x7 surface for a future N scale layout. I was planning to use the pink insulation foam on top of 1/4 piece of plywood. I know this is going to sound dumb, but will I need to drill through the foam and the plywood for the purposes of soldering feeder wires? I plan to use 20 gauge wire for feeders and 16 or 18 for the bus.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice to have you back!
Yep your going to want to drill holes to run feeder wires!:thumbsup:
It's kind of hard to poke the wires threw the wood!


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Nice to have you back!
> Yep your going to want to drill holes to run feeder wires!:thumbsup:
> It's kind of hard to poke the wires threw the wood!


Thanks Sean. I will be finished school for good this May 2012. The day after graduation, I am flying out to Chicago to board the Zephyr for a trip to Vegas. Too bad that train doesn't go straight through. I have to get off in Salt Lake City and catch a bus the rest of the way. I think the train ride is going to be really inspirational.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I get to see (most of the time hear) the Amtrak go flying by our place at 80+ MPH. It goes by both westbound at ~1:00am and East bound at ~1:30am. It quite a sight to see in the moon light with snow on the ground. I'm going to try and catch it on video here shortly then post it!
The bus ride from Salt Lake to Vegas is a quick run down the interstate! There is a long streech in between that the freeway speed is 80 MPH...that's because there is nothing there! If your lucky enough to get in in the evening or night it is quite the sight!


----------

